# Hair Loss Around Eyes



## ikesmommy (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I have noticed that my baby has been losing hair around her eyes? There is pink around her eyes and today it looks like she might have scabs under her eyes? It could be tear staining that has hardened but I am not sure. I tired to pick it out but stuck pretty good so I am not sure if it is a scab or not. 

I am planning to take her to the vet tomorrow. I just want to know if anyone else has been through this. HELP!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Glad you're getting her to the vet... it could just be the photo "lighting' but the skin around the eye looks pretty red and looks like maybe she has lost some of her eyelashes ( on the nose side?). I'm assuming it is only on the one eye?
It could be an infection ...maybe a fungal or bacterial. Any 'goop discharging ?
Is the tissue under the eyelid inflammed?

I think without a vet really getting a 'hands-on' exam there's not much to do. Does she rub it like it's itching her? If she were mine , and it seemed to be bothereing her, I'd simply put come cool compresses to make more comfortable till the vet sees it.

I hope it is a 'quick-fix' !


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

... I also had a problem like this...

My puppy started to loose her hair around the eyes and in her snout (is that the correct word for the mouth in animals? :blush: ) ... I took her to the vet and he took a hair sample to test for fungus... Meanwhile we changed the floor in our house (from carpets to wooden floor, hope you can understand me :blush: ) and she slowly started to gain hair.... The test didn't show the presence of any fungus.... what was happening it was that she is extremely alergic to the dust, dust mites to be more accurate... so when we eliminated all the carpets in our house, and started to vacuum with a vacuum with a special filter for the dust mites, and also applied a spray product to eliminate dust mites, she started to gain all her hair back and now she's completely fine, with all her hair!!! 

hope this help you


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

it could be demodex mange  have vet scrape for mites

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2101&aid=729


----------



## ikesmommy (Jul 11, 2007)

How long did you have your babies and the carpet before you found out it was the dust and dust mites? We have been living in our home for a little over a year now and this problem just started occurring last month.

The vet said that she has allergies perhaps to food and they gave her a shot. The shot helped for a few weeks but the redness around the eye is back and she's been scratching herself until she bleeds so we have resorted to her wearing the cone again. She's not at all happy with it...poor baby. We since have eliminated her treats and just giving her her dog food to see if the food is the problem. She doesn't go outside too often so the vet said it is most likely something at home or something she ate....sigh. My poor baby. Ike doesn't have this problem only Chloe.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

I got my puppy when she was like 2 1/2 months old..... As she was constantly ill (her stomach) I took her to the vet regularily.... In one of those visits the vet told me 'bout the hair loss (maybe 2-3 months after I got her), to be honest I haven't realized that she had the problem... I got home that day and look for her pictures, THEN I was like: OHHHHH!!!, she has loss A LOT of hair!!!... The loss was focused around the eyes and the snout... Since she was ill, the vet decided to wait until she was healthy to take a sample of her hair and test it for fungus or whatever.... Meanwhile she was getting better, we decided to change the entire floor of the house ('cause my mom read 'bout dust mites and thought that might be the problem), so we change it in 2 days and after a week she was gaining all the hair again... honestly, that fast!!... The vet told me that it wouldn't be necessary to do the hair test because she was ok now and obviously the dust mites where causing the problem...

You could try with the spray for dust mits, and the vacuum with the special filter too... And get rid of the carpets also, just in case...

Hope this help you....

You may PM me if you need more details


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Ouch - that looks so painful! I hope you can pinpoint the issue and remedy it soon!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I had to go through that with Bella from July through about November. Back in October she won a sitting with a professional photographer and when I got the photos back I was shocked at how bad her face was. She was bright red on both eyes and by November she had pretty much lost all the hair in between her eyes and on her nose. I'm pretty confident I know what she was allergic to and now all the hair has grown back and her skin is normal again. We're both happy campers.


----------



## maplegrovemom (Jun 28, 2011)

ikesmommy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have noticed that my baby has been losing hair around her eyes? There is pink around her eyes and today it looks like she might have scabs under her eyes? It could be tear staining that has hardened but I am not sure. I tired to pick it out but stuck pretty good so I am not sure if it is a scab or not.
> 
> I am planning to take her to the vet tomorrow. I just want to know if anyone else has been through this. HELP!


Hi - Did you ever figure out what the problem was? I know it was a long time ago but my dog's eye looks exactly like the picture you posted. It just started a couple of weeks ago for my dog, who is about 1.5 years old. Thanks!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

maplegrovemom said:


> Hi - Did you ever figure out what the problem was? I know it was a long time ago but my dog's eye looks exactly like the picture you posted. It just started a couple of weeks ago for my dog, who is about 1.5 years old. Thanks!


Bailey is going through something similiar to this but it more below the eye and around her lower jaw line. She got it last year and apparently it has come back. This time the vet did a skin scrap to rule out fungus. He gave her antibiotics and shampoo that I have to bath her in every 4 days. Its getter better but I hope we can figure out whats causing this to happen once a year. My advice is get your baby to a vet.


----------

